# Comment récupérer des mails supprimés



## alaype 12-34 (17 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir comment je pourrais récupérer des mails supprimés et supprimés de la corbeille de mail version 5.3 sur mac os x 10.7.4 Lion si cela est possible ?


----------



## SDION (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Si tu fais des sauvegardes Time Machine... alors tu peux récupérer tes mails sans problème.

Tu te places dans mail, et tu lances TM, tu remontes le temps, et tu restaures


----------



## alaype 12-34 (17 Septembre 2012)

oui mais malheureusement je n'utilise pas time machine 
aucune autre solution?


----------



## SDION (17 Septembre 2012)

As tu fait des sauvegardes, un clone ?


----------



## andr3 (17 Septembre 2012)

Sur ton serveur email ?


----------



## SDION (17 Septembre 2012)

Es tu en Pop ou en Imap ?


----------



## alaype 12-34 (17 Septembre 2012)

non je n'ai fait aucune sauvegarde 
je suis en pop


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2012)

Et sur le serveur mail ça donne quoi ?
Sinon, pas de sauvegarde c'est mort...


----------



## SDION (17 Septembre 2012)

Tu as une petite chance... infime...
As tu vérifié sur le serveur de messageries, que tes mails étaient encore présents ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Septembre 2012)

alaype 12-34 a dit:


> non je n'ai fait aucune sauvegarde


Ultime solution : Photorec ou bien Data rescue.
Logiciels à installer *obligatoirement* sur un autre disque dur, bootable bien évidemment !


----------



## alaype 12-34 (18 Septembre 2012)

SDION a dit:


> Tu as une petite chance... infime...
> As tu vérifié sur le serveur de messageries, que tes mails étaient encore présents ?




mon serveur n'as pas les messages que j'ai reçu sur Mail


----------



## Powerdom (18 Septembre 2012)

Eh bien suivre les indications de Sly54, puis acheter un disque dur externe pour les sauvegardes TM pour la prochaine fois...


----------



## alaype 12-34 (19 Septembre 2012)

ok merci


----------

